# 28 Gal Bowfront



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Let me be the first to say that you have an excellent looking planted tank! Good job. Looks very natural. Did you stack up your driftwood or is it just one single piece?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks,

The driftwood on the right is one piece, there's another smaller piece down on the front left.

The plants haven't grown in quite yet, I have a CO2 tank to hook up. Once I get that going, look out!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Cool! Im in the process of setting up a 29 gallon planted tank and its hard to find nicely shaped malaysian driftwood by me.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

it cost me $45, first and last time I'd pay that much.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

anubias barteri cofefolia








a little rock with algea on it (intentional-not!!)








anubias nana








blyxa japonica








hygrophila polysperma "sunset"








a rock with java moss


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

Amazing looking tank, can't wait to see it once the plants start becoming fuller. I guess $45 is a bit steep for driftwood, but it looks like it was definitely money well spent. Nice job.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That is some A-Class aquascaping there friend!

That bow front would make a sick little reef tank also :nod:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks,

I still don't have my CO2 hooked up yet.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful sir-


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

The plants are really starting to fill in now. Woke up this morning and was like, "WHOA, looking good!!"

New pics up next week!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sorry for the wait


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sup Traum

Great tank! I can see that you have a nice eye for placement! Great job

Did you rescape a bit in the 2nd pic?

Once that Crypt gets bushy, the left midground should look real good


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

hey, thanks,

I just recently hooked up the CO2 within the past couple days. I've noticed a decent response in growth.

Yes I did rescape it a bit. I moved the anubias, they were hard to keep together and looking good where I had them. I've trimmed it up and replanted some. It looks a lot more full than the last pic. I'll have some new pics up really soon. I'm hoping the glosso starts to fill in better soon.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

here it is as of the 21st.

first day of CO2:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok so now it's been 2 1/2 months since my last post. Here's some updated photos. I've tried keeping it trimmed so it may not look a whole lot different but here you go...

full tank


anubias nana


Blyxa japonica


peacock moss


Anubias Coffefolia


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow!!!- absolutely amazing!!! Wish i could set a tank up that nice!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks all,

def takes time and patience.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

UPDATE*

After picking up some new plants (thanks Don) I was struggling with what to do next. They didn't fit in where I put them and my crypts have just become megalithic. So, after much comtemplation, I rearranged some plants, and added a bit more gravel. I've concluded that the additions have a nice touch and the changes I made will work well. Now to have some real results in the next week or so is up in the air. I did a higher than usual dose of ferts and excel as well as a normal water change.

the new additions are as follows:

rotala colorata
Heteranthera zosterifolia (stargrass)
elatine tiandra

Basically the move consisted of pushing the crypts back in the left corner where the aromatica was, and shifting the aromatica over closer to the vals. I had intentions on removing the crypts all together, but I have nowhere else to put them atm. The space occupied by the crypts is now full of star grass. I then put the colorata in a neat little spot behind the blyxa. Theres' a small area in front near the glass just to the left of the blyxa that the tiandra is now. I intend on repositioning the anubias nanas a little bit. So far so good.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

wow, very nice.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

siiiiiick


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You are doing great, bro, nice green thumb
tank looks very pleasing

Hope this site provided help to you


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks again guys I'll post updates soon when things fill in

DIppy, I started on this site and everyone here has been very supportive. I just dont' hang out as much as I used to.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

killer setup. is that a ram in there? i was thinking about getting a pair but want to be able to breed whatever i get.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Tank looks awesome! Very nice selection of plants too! Keep it coming! BTW, u selling some of those plants???


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

sick. how much light are you running


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks

BlackLabel, yeah a pair of bolivians. I will attempt to breed them when ever I get a tank setup for them. Prob a 20 long.

Doktordet, I will sell some plants I need to let them grow out a bit. I'll let you know when they're available. Which plant are you looking for?

ryanimpreza, currently I have the coralife 2x18watt t5 fixture and a JBJ 2x55watt fixture that's waiting for new bulbs. I'll prob run both still and bump up the CO2 and ferts.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

traumatic said:


> Doktordet, I will sell some plants I need to let them grow out a bit. I'll let you know when they're available. Which plant are you looking for?


Anything you will sell. Im not looking for any specific plant. I want to add some variety to my tanks. Right now, all I have are some wild hygros. (i think thats what theyre called). Seeing your tank, I like your selections. Lighting is not a problem...I can increase my lighting significantly and I also have a Co2 system on standby.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> Doktordet, I will sell some plants I need to let them grow out a bit. I'll let you know when they're available. Which plant are you looking for?


Anything you will sell. Im not looking for any specific plant. I want to add some variety to my tanks. Right now, all I have are some wild hygros. (i think thats what theyre called). Seeing your tank, I like your selections. Lighting is not a problem...I can increase my lighting significantly and I also have a *Co2 system on standby.*
[/quote]

I hope you stay away from the red sea needle valve

traumatic that a great looking tank.

what's your dosing schedule like?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I recently upped my dosing to 2ml/day of plantex csm+b, flourish comp, nitrate, phosphates and potassium. I bumped the co2 up also to 1 bubble/2 seconds


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Doktordet, I will sell some plants I need to let them grow out a bit. I'll let you know when they're available. Which plant are you looking for?


Anything you will sell. Im not looking for any specific plant. I want to add some variety to my tanks. Right now, all I have are some wild hygros. (i think thats what theyre called). Seeing your tank, I like your selections. Lighting is not a problem...I can increase my lighting significantly and I also have a *Co2 system on standby.*
[/quote]

I hope you stay away from the *red sea needle valve*

traumatic that a great looking tank.

what's your dosing schedule like?
[/quote]

not sure what kind i have..thanks for the heads up!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I know it's been a long time since I updated this tank... I've since had to tear it apart due to my 4 year old decided to do some trimming and feed my fish 3 canisters of fish food... Don't ask how that happened...

After many types of new plants and a bout with some nasty brown slime algea here we go again...

full tank before bi-weekly trim










some top down plant pics from the 28......

polygonum sp. porto vehlo









Tiger striped wendtii









rotala rotundofolia? 









Hygro sp. Tiger









Limnophila aromatica









Rotala sp. Colorata


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, quite the jungle.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks awesome, I think your the only person I know that actually have a ton of successful plants growing with the schultz aquatic soil. None the less, the 28 gallon has matured alot from the last pictures I've seen. Great job!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks for the comments... I've really only done planted tanks on this scale w/ schultz aquatic soil. I have used others just haven't paid as much attention to those tanks. I did just do another trim tonight and pulled out some super nice looking colorful plants. Currently growing 19 different plants in here.


----------

